# Skipooter - Air Boating in the Everglades



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooter
Air Boating in the Everglades



http://talkbudgies.com/contests/312946-skipper-scooter-adventures-find-snickers.html​*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Oh my -- usually by now there would be several messages posted about Skipooter's adventure. out:

Hmmmmm, I guess everyone has been too busy looking for the "Snickers Bars" and forgot to comment.

Well, I can tell you all -- we ALREADY have a WINNER! 

soupandbananas (Katrina) send me her winning entry at 2:48 PM Eastern Time this afternoon and has now received a surprise :jumping: allocation of karma points in her profile!*


----------



## soupandbananas (Aug 21, 2015)

I am also surprised that nobody else has commented. Good luck everyone else on finding the snickers and thank you so much for the karma Faerybee, I almost feel like that was too much.

I also do really love the picture, I think it's kinda cute how they are all wearing little hearing protections.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


soupandbananas said:



I am also surprised that nobody else has commented. Good luck everyone else on finding the snickers and thank you so much for the karma Faerybee, I almost feel like that was too much.

I also do really love the picture, I think it's kinda cute how they are all wearing little hearing protections.

Click to expand...

You "earned" the karma, Katrina. 

Thank you for commenting about the picture.

Naturally, Peachy is having a great time driving the airboat! :laughing:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Congratulations Katrina .

I found them too late lol! Deborah, did I PM you AFTER you'd already announced Katrina won LOL!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Yaaaaay for Katrina....arty2:

I am still trying to figure out if it is Skipooter that makes snicker's so cool, or is it the snicker's that makes Skipooter so cool....things that make one go Hmmmmm....


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Aw - how sweet to see that little Sunny boy is still there in the spirit! :loveeyes: :hug:
Now - are these boys practicing safe noise reduction with those headphones, or are they secretly listening to their favorite selection of Golden Oldies, streamed from the mainland?...:music:  *


----------



## JensBudgies (Aug 3, 2015)

I am late to the party! Well, even though I missed my chance to win, I still get to enjoy the cuteness of this picture!

A fine consolation prize, in my opinion...


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's good to see captain Peachy with the budgie boys! 
Khaleesi is still wanting to go on a fishing trip with his forum buddy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RavensGryf said:



I found them too late lol! Deborah, did I PM you AFTER you'd already announced Katrina won LOL!

Click to expand...

 Yep, but that's OK you aren't the only one and people like to find them on their own so I don't post the locations until late in the week. 



Jonah said:



Yaaaaay for Katrina....arty2:

I am still trying to figure out if it is Skipooter that makes snicker's so cool, or is it the snicker's that makes Skipooter so cool....things that make one go Hmmmmm....

Click to expand...

Well, Skipooter was having adventures long before the ubiquitous Snickers was introduced into the equation. :laughing: And, I'm thinking it may be time to retire the Snickers soon anyway. 



SPBudgie said:



Aw - how sweet to see that little Sunny boy is still there in the spirit! :loveeyes: :hug:
Now - are these boys practicing safe noise reduction with those headphones, or are they secretly listening to their favorite selection of Golden Oldies, streamed from the mainland?...:music:  

Click to expand...

Inquiring minds want to know... 
Since these boys are so well-versed in technology it could be BOTH! :wow:



JensBudgies said:



I am late to the party! Well, even though I missed my chance to win, I still get to enjoy the cuteness of this picture! 
A fine consolation prize, in my opinion...

Click to expand...

Jen, you may have missed your chance to win but you have a great opportunity to practice your location skills!
Thanks for the compliment regarding the picture. *


----------



## Tristania (Dec 10, 2009)

Sorry I'm late to the party but I've been offline due to illness and have missed soo much on this fab forum, especially this adorable pic of the boating budgies! It has cheered my day and made me laugh. I love it


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Tristania said:



Sorry I'm late to the party but I've been offline due to illness and have missed soo much on this fab forum, especially this adorable pic of the boating budgies! It has cheered my day and made me laugh. I love it 

Click to expand...

I'm sorry you've been ill. :hug:
Hope you're feeling better now and I'm glad you enjoyed this week's Skipooter Adventure!*


----------



## Tristania (Dec 10, 2009)

Aww thankies so much! I'm fine now. And loving catching up with all the lovely pictures of everyones babies!:budgie:


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Very cute! I hope they aren't too afraid of crocodiles!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Tristania said:



Aww thankies so much! I'm fine now. And loving catching up with all the lovely pictures of everyones babies!:budgie:

Click to expand...

I'm sure after Skipper and Scooter's trip to Australia they'll take any crockadiles in stride! *


----------



## RobbieBeth (Feb 18, 2014)

TOO cute!!!!!


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

The top picture is an original idea. Never thought of birds riding the water like in the photo. The lower photo fits well Halloween, as the shade of the hay blends in for that holiday.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

LOL! The Faery Posse is cruising through the glades for a little gator hunting to the tune of _Born On the Bayou_ by John Fogerty's moonshine guitar and vocals of Creedence Clearwater Revival (CCR)


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*


FaeryBee said:





I'm sure after Skipper and Scooter's trip to Australia they'll take any crockadiles in stride! 

Click to expand...

 Uh Oh - do I sense maybe some crocodile wrestling in the boys' future?...*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Wonderful photo Deb. Awww sunny you are a beautiful bird it is wonderful to see you there in Spirit with your friends..... Everyone is having so much fun....


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


RobbieBeth said:



TOO cute!!!!!

Click to expand...

 Thanks! 



Birdmanca said:



The top picture is an original idea. Never thought of birds riding the water like in the photo. The lower photo fits well Halloween, as the shade of the hay blends in for that holiday.

Click to expand...

 Thank you



Jedikeet said:



LOL! The Faery Posse is cruising through the glades for a little gator hunting to the tune of Born On the Bayou by John Fogerty's moonshine guitar and vocals of Creedence Clearwater Revival (CCR) 






Click to expand...

 Gator hunting? I thought they were just enjoying a boat ride! 



SPBudgie said:





Uh Oh - do I sense maybe some crocodile wrestling in the boys' future?...

Click to expand...

Surely not -- I'm sure the boys will be much too busy with other activities and have no time to wrestle gators. 



LynandIndigo said:



Wonderful photo Deb. Awww sunny you are a beautiful bird it is wonderful to see you there in Spirit with your friends..... Everyone is having so much fun....

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Lyn! *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The answers to this week's "Find The Snickers" portion of the boys' adventure

​*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are all so cute riding their little boat! I used to live in Florida so I will say that I hope the boys took lots of sunscreen and made sure to stay hydrated


----------

